# Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!



## Zanderprofie (1. Juli 2012)

Hi!Fahre schon Jahre nach Holland zum Angeln.Benehme mich immer gut,setzte alle Fische (Zander) zurück und halte mich ansonsten auch an den Regeln.Gestern wurde meine Freundin auf dem Markt doof angemacht,von wegen wie gut Deutschland gegen Italien  gewesen wäre.Heute Nacht bin ich auch Überrascht worden,man hat  mir die Scheibenwischer abgebrochen.Danke,den Jungs noch mal dafür!!Wie armselig muss man sein um sich an tote Gegenstände zu vergreifen!Zum Fangerfolg 2 Zander auf Gufi verloren und 1 von 84 cm gefangen.!Na,ja kann mich nicht richtig freuen,wurde ja vom vandalismus überschattet!lg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

Ganz ehrlich, das kann dir überall passieren. Volldeppen laufen überall rum, hat nichts mit den Niederlanden zu tun.


----------



## Knispel (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das kann dir überall passieren. Volldeppen laufen überall rum, hat nichts mit den Niederlanden zu tun.


 

Vollkommen richtig! Ich betreibe so nebenbei noch Geocaching, was meinst Du wie oft da die Cache zerstört oder gestolen werden, da ist bis auf ein paar Ü-Ei Figuren und ein Logbuch meistens nichts drin ...


----------



## Zanderprofie (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

Natürlich kann das überall passieren.Das hat aber mit der Em zu tun ,weil die gegen uns verloren haben und Holländer mögen Deutsche nicht so gerne.Hat auch damit zu tun das viele deutsche alles abschlagen.Die wollen uns nicht so gerne am Wasser haben.Na ,ja erwischt immer die falschen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#d


----------



## Zanderangler1 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

Ja, am besten man besorgt sich holländische Nummern, und macht diese für den Zeitraum des Fischens an seinem Auto dran. Ich lasse mein Auto auch sehr ungern wenn ich zb an d,er Ijssel fischen gehen aus den Augen. Wen ich Nachts los bin schon mal garnicht. Einen Kollegen von mir wurden Nachts schon alle 4 Reifen kaputt gestochen und die Scheibe eingeschlagen, und es war kein EM oder WM! Ist zwar Jahre her, aber dennoch, er ist dort nie wieder hin zum Nachtangeln.  Mir hat man bislang nur mal mein Auto voll gespuckt, nicht schön aber das tut dem Auto nicht weh. Ich lasse mein Auto jedes Mal auch mit ungutem Gefühl irgendwo in den Rabatten stehen zb an der Ijssel und gehe dann stundenlang fischen. Aber ich mache dies wenn nur ganz selten und dann meist mitten in der Woche. Bei einem teurerem Wagen sehr ärgerlich wie teuer zugleich und auf so eine Erfahrung kann ich verzichten. Da geht man das nächste Mal kein ruhigen Gewissens mehr ans Wasser und das kann es nicht sein. Aber die Zeiten als solches werden nicht besser werden, im Gegenteil. Wut kann vieles auslösen, und davon wird gerade ausreichend genug gesät, seitens der deutschen Regierung schon.


----------



## Bronco84 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

Moin zanderprofie.  Warst du heute Nacht auch Noch los? Ich konnte leider doch nicht.  Was   N Scheiss mit deinem Auto. Gruß bronco


----------



## Zanderprofie (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

@bronco !gute besserung!Nee,konnte nicht.muss mir heute erstmal neue wischer besorgen.gestern war nichts zu machen.lg


----------



## daci7 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

... kann dir überall passieren.
Ich hab jahrelang direkt an der Grenze gewohnt (bin dort aufgewachsen) und hab einen Großteil meiner Jugend demnach auch in Holland verbracht - nachdem ich den Führerschein gemacht hab auch mit elterlichen Autos (A4, S-Klasse) - da ist NIE was passiert. (AUßer dann und wann n Knöllchen, da sind die Käseköppe aber auch immer so schnell mit zur Hand |evil


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

Ich würde das da auch nicht überinterpretieren, das "sie uns" hassen etc.

Vielleicht liegts einfach daran, das dein Auto "anders" ist und deshalb von irgendwelchen Idioten (die es hier in Deutschland aber auch zu genüge gibt):

- 1 Deutsches Kennzeichen neben 5 Holländern wird genauso schneller auserkoren, als wenn ein Mercedes neben 5 Polos stehen würde.

Würde hier in Deutschland mit Sicherheit nicht anders laufen, wenn irgendwelche Spacken darauf aus sind, irgendwas kaputt zu machen.


Freitag pass ich aber auf deinen Wagen auf...


----------



## Zanderprofie (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

@hape!Vielen Dank,dann bin ich beruhigt!Freu mich schon auf Freitag!


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

Hi,

HAPE, trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf !!

Idioten gibts überall, und da es deutlich mehr Deutsche als Holländer gibt, haben wir auch mehr Idioten. Sieht man serh schön an den Autoabfackelaktionen in der Hundekackhauptstadt Berlin.
Und dann redet man sich raus man wolle damit ein politisches Statement abgeben.

Blödsinn sowas !

genauso wie die Reifenschlitzer die keine gastangler mögen, das war irgendwo im Osten unserer bunten Republik.

Oder die restriktiven bestimmungen für Gastangler bei uns im Süden.

Also ist es überall ********, man kann aber überall auch auf klasse Leute treffen, egal ob Bayern, Berlin,Brandenburg,Holland oder wasweisichdennso. Zanderprofi hat leider Pech gehabt, viele andere haben in Holland aber tolle Angelabenteuer erlebt.

Seid nett zueinander

LG Anderl


----------



## lsski (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Passt auf eure Autos auf!!!!!!!*

Mir haben sie am Rhein nach 3 Tage Vatertagsangeln auf einenem Parkplatz das Nummernschild abgeknickt und ich habe es nicht wiedergefunden.
Das hatte zu folge das ich mir ein neues Wunschkennzeichen ausdenken mußte und 86 Euro berappen durfte.
Die Polizei meinte man sollte keine provozierenden Aufkleber auf dem Auto haben........"Eat sleep go Fishing"  " ASV " ........
alles sch....   #6


----------

